

Experienced hacker looking for CTO/VP of engineering roles in SV/SF - sunsai

I am a technology consultant with 15 years of experience mainly in the Microsoft application stack. I have been working on an app called Skillendar (http://www.skillendar.com) for the last six months and applied for the YC in March 2011. But unfortunately our application has got rejected.
I am a British citizen currently living in the UK and am planning to move to the Silicon Valley/ San Francisco. If you are looking for a Senior Architect/CTO/VP Engineering, please contact me via linked-in http://www.linkedin.com/in/sunsai<p>I would also appreciate if someone could recommend a person/company from whom I can get some help with this.<p>Thanks in advance
======
sunsai
Clickable: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/sunsai>

